

What happens when you run `rm-Rf /*`? - orvtech
http://orvtech.com/general/que-sucede-cuando-ejecutamos-rm-rf/
Short video that shows what happens when we as root execute a forced and recursive remove command on the root directory. Which files are gone and which ones survives.
======
vermaden
If You use Boot Envionments (FreeBSD/Solaris/Illumos) then its harmless, You
will just need to reboot into other Boot Environment.

~~~
orvtech
I assume you still loose services configurations, personal files, etc.. right?

